# Sweet Santa holding a pretty Maltese



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looky what I purchased this a.m. from an artist who lives in Daytona Beach, FL. It is a gourd painted as Santa holding a beautiful little Maltese. The artist said she does other breeds and can even paint from your own photo (and personalize with the pet's name). Her prices are quite reasonable. If anyone would like her contact info I can give it to you. My gourd is 12" tall and 21" around his tummy. Isn't he cute? She can do non-holiday stuff too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat that is the cutest. would you pm me the info. Thanks


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it's gorgeous! A custom painting would be so awesome!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

That's very unique! Love it!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is so cute and well done!! love it!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes it looks like Ava!! Very, very cute! :thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

susie and sadie said:


> That is just too cute!


Allison I immediately thought of you when I found it. :innocent: I'll trade you for your maltese Christmas tree. :HistericalSmiley: just kidding......:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maisie and Me said:


> Yikes it looks like Ava!! Very, very cute! :thumbsup:


You know i just took a good look at this picture and then at the air brushed portrait I just had done of Ava......it does look like her!! cool!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so cute! I went to a christmas fair up here this past year and I saw many painted gourds - but none had maltese on them!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

that is so cute!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> Allison I immediately thought of you when I found it. :innocent: I'll trade you for your maltese Christmas tree. :HistericalSmiley: just kidding......:wub:


Oh, that is a tempting offer! And it would be perfect for Susie & Sadie's "room" at Christmas. But I don't think I could part with their little tree. :heart:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So so cute!! It does look a litle like Ava!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is just adorable! I thought of Ava immediately! lol!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh so sweet ^_^


hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Pat, I fell in love with this little Santa holding a sweet maltese! What a fantastic art work and the design is so unique! 
I can really well imagine that with a non seasonal pattern, too! :thumbsup:
There's a good place on my kitchen window for it, :thmbup:!
Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

very well done, I think the maltese face looks perfect


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This is really adorable. Does she have a website with her work? I'm thinking I would like something I could have out year around. Oh, a custom pic would be really nice! Thanks for sharing this, Pat. Also, this would be a fantastic gift at the holidays by having it customized. I need to PM you, Pat! :thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

pat your getting ready early for christmas ?
love it .


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats really cute!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that's really adorable, could you pm me the info?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

jodublin said:


> pat your getting ready early for christmas ?
> love it .


Jo you are too funny! Christmas is probably my favorite holiday. Normally I put my tree up the weekend before Thanksgiving, finish it up before Thanksgiving day, and officially turn it on Thanksgiving day immediately after our meal. :chili: I decided last year that before this coming season I would purchase a couple of things so I can retire a couple of older pieces.


----------

